# EYES of the LICH QUEEN: Monstrous Mein (FULL)



## NarlethDrider (Jun 8, 2007)

I picked up EotLQ today & I am looking forward to running it  . However, I wanna do things a "little different"  . Mainly, the races allowed for the game will be 'non-standard'.

As a player, you will be expected to come up with a creative background providing me at least 4 hooks to sink into you & your friends later  

Heres a list of acceptable races (though feel free to ask about others) ((subject to change))  :
*Any of the "odd" races in the Eberron books*
*Drow* (u can use info from the *Drow of the Underdark * book)
*Gnolls
Lizard men * (posion dusk, standard, & mutant)
*Kobold
goblin
Hobgoblin
Bugbear
Half-ogre*
*Spiderlings* _(a halfling sized, colorful, drider type critter)_
*Chitne
Thri-kreen*
*Dromite * _(adventures of this race are 'royalty' & do have a gender)_
*Half-Breeds* _(these will be an average of their parents abilities & scores)_
They'll be more, but i gotta run----note that we will be dropping racial hit dice (& the stuff that comes with it) from the monstrous races so they wont have such a high LA

Yall will be "Good Guys"  

I'll get back w/anyone (if there is anyone) who showa intrest on Monday when I have pc access again----this will not be a first come first serve, i'm looking for creative folks to inspire my creativity


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 8, 2007)

Eberron and monstrous races, sounds like an awesome game! I'm thinking a Thri-keen, maybe a Psion.


----------



## Hanuman47 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sounds very interesting, but I have a few questions.  

What sources are allowed in character creation?

Where are rules for Spiderlings found?  (is it a Tauric Halfling/Monstrous Spider?)

What ECL are characters?  (I'm guessing 5)

Would any of these races be allowed:  dolgrim, dolgaunt, choker, orc, hengeyokai?  (For that last one, I was thinking of a character that was born a shifter, but due to mystical circumstances follows the mechanics of the hengeyokai race).  

That's all I can think of at the moment.

EDIT:  Thought of one more!

Could we play higher power monsters using the _Savage Species_ monster level progressions?  Don't have them in front of me, but I was thinking along the lines of aranea, drider, or ogre mage.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 9, 2007)

*this post will be updated*


Im thinking on a a Blackscale Lizard. Fighter as class. Club, javelin and sword. 

1. *Hummiliated by his fellow lizards friends when a child a picked on as the weak after that. He was always called names and picked on. As they grew up the jokes and fights got more usual resulting in he was fooled and humiliated in front of the tribe "losing face".
In shock he disapeared into the jungle making his own path at very young age. 
Picked up by some traveling thugs near a village he was incited in some minor smuggling and learned the the ways of the sword.*

This char would be neutral and maybe chaotic. He do things he find interesting and that can permit him to explore. At the borderland of Q'Barra there where many small trading post that could use his abilities to guard taverns or maybe pay a visit to an man in dept because of his gambling. 

2. Drow Wizard. Knowledge and specialist in necromancy giving up abjuration and illusion. 

*One of 7 siblings. His life was to study and train from early mourning to the main meal of the day. And after that attend his family need of yelling at someone at the endless meetings and discussion of the families position in the hierarchy. He was bored, very bored of the endless manipulation and backstabbing of his kind. He was taking longer and longer patrols whit his elder sister that also was escaping from the ceremonies to place Loth and the politics of their family. He trusted his sister and told her about his plan of leaving the city to seek adventure and never more be bored with his family's wealth and power. If it had not been for an rumor about Khyber and his legacy he would have left it all many years ago. He used much of his study time to research about Undeads , demons and dragons*

Probably a true neutral. He will find a opening to the surface, pull his hood over his head and stay unnoticed as good he can during the day and seeking the darkest and forgotten taverns to stay at during the dark hours. When renting a place to sleep at a tavern he never leaves his room unil its dark using the light hours to study.

3.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 9, 2007)

I love playing monster races, so I'll definitly submitting a character concept.


----------



## megamania (Jun 10, 2007)

What levels are you looking for?   I don't have the adventure so I'm not sure on the suggested level.

Gnolls have possibilities as do various 1/2 breeds.   Do you issues with templates?   Creative and flavorful backgrounds could certainly leave room for a template to be in use.   What of outsiders?


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 10, 2007)

I think that dropping racial hit dice will in some cases exacerbate the problem of LA if you try to balance it out at all. To some extent, LAs are quantified to take into account what you get in terms of racial hit dice; the fact that racial hit dice are worse than character levels. So, to balance out LA races with lots of hit dice, you actually would have to INCREASE the LA if they have no racial hit dice.

Take the ogre vs. the troglodyte for instance. The ogre is a +2 LA race with 4 HD, while the troglodyte is a +2 LA race with 2 HD.

Take away their racial hit dice, and you get this:

Ogre: +10 Str, -2 Dex, +4 Con, -4 Int, -4 Cha; Large Size, Space/Reach 10ft/10ft, 40 ft. Spd, Darkvision 60 ft., Proficiency w/simple and martial weapons, light and medium armour and shields., +5 natural armour bonus, Common, Giant Languages and Favoured Class: Barbarian.

Troglodyte: -2 Dex, +4 Con, -2 Int; Medium Size, 30 ft Spd, Darkvision 90 ft., +4 to Hide (+8 in rocky or underground settings, Multiattack, +6 natural armour, 2 claws (1d4) and bite (1d4), stench (ex), Draconic Language, Favoured Class: Cleric.

The ogre would eat the trogolodyte alive like that.

That being said, I think it is a neat idea to run a game with only non-standard races, but you have to be aware of what exactly your rule changes mean. 

If I were to be looking at getting into this game, I might be interested in a lizardfolk sorcerer heading into dragon disciple.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 10, 2007)

This sounds like a fun game to play around wtih.  Here is my idea

Mmmrrssssk Poison Dusk Lizardfolk Druid

Mmmrrssssk (Scales) revered the high priest of his tribe much as all of the other Poison Dusks of his tribe.  So when he was asked to leave it came as a crushing blow to Mmmrrssssk.  All of his questions as to why were swept away and by dawn he found himself walking from his tribal camp at spearpoint.  He began wandering around his usual hunting ground hiding from his kin.  But when he began to find signs telling him to leave even there or he would be hunted Mmmrrssssk left even there into the wilds beyond his home.  It was along this journey that he came upon a snake that Mmmrrssssk came to call a friend.  The Viper known as Hisss followed Mmmrrssssk as a companion.  

Mmmrrssssk began to find solace in nature and even began to commune with the earth spirits.  He began to call upon this power and found that he could do amazing things.  His travels took him through many wildernesses and he found beauty in each of them.  As he came across others he began to learn the customs of others.  And though it took a while to learn that attacking on sight was not general custom of the other nations.  He began to learn the languages of others and join in adventuring groups.  Not fully understanding that he was not fully accepted with them he continued on in good humor taking the laughter behind his back as his companions gave him the nickname of Scales.  Mmmrrssssk learned that others referred to him as a Druid.  And though he found them unnatural when Mmmrrssssk visited cities he found himself visiting the regions that favored the minorities.  And though they tended to be a rougher part of town, a viper perhaps larger than he is tended to cause the unsavory types to think twice about bothering this small creature that keeps to himself.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 11, 2007)

I made this version of BattlerHammer for the other EotLQ game thats starting up, but the draconic aspects were a bit too much for the standard bunch. 

Battlehammer is a driven young …man, who’s family was torn from him by evil. He seeks it out wherever he happens to be and could fit into a crusade easily, (as vast planar rifts created by evil outsider magic destroyed his homeland). Dragonborn were created with the express purpose of routing out and destroying the spawn of evil dragons and their followers  The Church of the Silver Flame would be a natural place for a champion of good, especially one that can shoot silver flames from his mouth . He might even be considered a prophet or emissary. Though a hat of diguise, may be required in more public places.
[sblock=Stat Block]*Titus Moraphim Sebastion (aka Battlehammer)*
Level 5 Cleric of travel & war
Dragonborn Human
Humanoid, dragonblooded

Hit Dice: 8+4D8 (35)
Speed: 20 ft.
Armor Class: 20/22 (+8 full plate, +2 heavy steel shield, +2 dodge vs dragon type)

Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+6

Attack: silver warhammer +8 (1D8 +2/X3)

Special Attacks: 
Breath Weapon 2D8 25ft line (acid, cold, electricity or fire - tbd on each use)   ref 14 for 1/2 - usable every 1D4 rounds

Special Qualities: 
Turn/Destroy Undead 10/day - check = 1D20+6 / damage =(2D6+5+3)X1.5
Aura of good
Immune to dragon fear
Draconic Aspect (Heart)

Saves: Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +7

Abilities: (base, + racial, + lvl)
Str 14 +2 (14)
Dex 10 +0 (12, -2)
Con 10 +0 (8, +2)
Int 8 -1 (8)
Wis 16 +3 (15, +1)
Cha 16 +3 (16)

Skills: (10 pts)
Concentrate 1 +4
Heal 4 +7
Knowledge Religion 5 +4 (gives +2 synergy to turn checks)

Feats:
Dragon Wings - +10 racial bonus to jump checks, glide speed 30 (avg) only ever take 1d6 from falling any distance.
Empower Turning - Multiply turn dmg by 1.5 (2D6+5+3)X1.5
Disciple of the Sun - can spend 2 turning attempts to destroy anything that would be turned

Alignment: Lawful Good

Stuff: (9k)
MW Spiked Heavy Steel Shield 180
MW Full Plate 1,650
Wand of CLW 750
+1 Alchemical Silver Warhammer 2562
Circlet of disguise 1800
Cold Iron MW Longspear 610
Potion of shieldX4 200
Potion of Shield of faithX4 200
potion of see invisible 300
Vials of holy waterX4 100
Powdered silver 20lbs. 100
Adventuring kit (clothes, backpack, bedroll, oilX5, torchesX5, rationsX5, spell pouch) 20
Foldable shrine of good 30


443gp

Spells: 5/4+1/3+1/2+1/
_I'll be putting an asterisk* next to them as I cast, so you know what’s left_  

Lvl 0: ResistanceX2, Create water, Light, Detect magic
Lvl 1: Nimbus of light, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Sanctuary, +Magic Weapon
Lvl 2: Consecrate, Eagles splendor, Lesser restoration, Resist energy, +spiritual weapon
Lvl 3: Dispel magic, Searing light, +Fly[/sblock]
[sblock=History]Titus Moraphim Sebastion's earliest memories were of being spirited away by his family, in the middle of the night. The fiery glow from the burning ruin that used to be their home lighting up the storm clouds of the entire valley. The hooting dark laughs from behind told him it was no accident. His parents and his 5 older brothers were his world, so where they lived didn't really matter so much.

Later there was a tugging at the small boy's mind, he stirred in his fitful slumber, but his mother drew him closer and he settled back down.

A few years later, Titus was ripped from his dreams, by the roar of flames, once again. The family rushed into the night hand-in-hand, but this time the darkness that harried their existence took a much heavier toll than just a home. A tepid gust of putrid breath, a sharp jerk with a wet spray, and his mother torn from his grasp by what seemed to be the very night itself. The oppressive thwumping wing-beats roiling the dust and smoke gave the Sebastion boys a clearer picture of the kinds of monsters that were hunting them. The loss hit them hard for many years after that.

Again that night, a gentle push at the edges of his mind. But in his boundless grief Titus ignored the call, mourning his mothers loss.

His family swore an oath to never let it happen again. They began to train themselves for the invisible war that was being waged against this simple family, always on the move. Joining battle after battle, they fought any opponent that might be linked to the darkness across the lands. As time passed, the Sebastions became legendary soldiers, and simply the presence of one the family seemed to assure victory.

The Sebastion Academy was founded deep in the northern mountains, drawing hundreds of students from across the land. They trained thousands over the next several years, but always in the back of Titus' mind were the flames. They often intruded on his dreams, so when Battlehammer awoke from under his pile of women to the sounds of the citadel's magical alarms, which he had helped put in place, it took a moment to realize what was actually happening - a full scale assault. 

The very clouds were melting under the fury of the fiery tides that swept toward the keep. Winged fiends flew through the lighted night, and horrors rode on the backs of great dark dragons belching flaming death to all who stood before them. The hills beneath them black with demons and undead hordes. Magics shot across the skies for hours in both directions and in every color under heaven. Eventually numbers on both sides started to dwindle, then the very fabrics of space started to be rent right in the middle of castle. 

It soon became clear that no undead could stand before Titus' might but he could do little against foes not chained to the ground, though the withering hails of arrows from his brothers were doing their part from the battlements. Battlehammer was on the field healing wounds when it happened and could only stare on in horror as the Academy he had built fell to ruin. Parts exploded, other sections simply vanished as the churning black void subsided.

As the sun rose, it was clear that neither side could call this a victory. His brothers were gone, but he couldn't find any bodies. He didn't know if they were dead or thrown across the planes, but they were beyond his reach either way. The throngs of corpses covered the battlefield; some of the undead fell to dust as the first rays of sun hit them. 

Titus stood utterly alone amongst the carnage, steam rising from the bodies, the numbness replaced by rage. And this time when the call beckoned there was nothing to keep him from answering it. Suddenly he was standing on a rippling landscape before the great platinum dragon Bahamut and offered the power to seek his vengeance on the evil dragons that had destroyed his life - and he seized the opportunity. 

Over the next day he crafted the shell as instructed, sealing himself inside while reciting the words of devotion. Emerging at dawn, Battlehammer looked around at the world with new eyes. His platinum scaled flesh felt strong and strange and new. An odd burning started to coil in his gut and a stream of energy blasted from his lips. [/sblock]
[sblock=Eberron tie-in]After a couple of small modifications to his full plate, He was ready to begin his hunt again. Glancing amongst the myriad rifts that were slowly tearing his world apart. He chose a hole through which he could see a place that looked similar to his own world and stepped through, unafraid. 

To his immediate surprise however, he found himself falling from a great height over an expansive forest. He fell for almost a minute before remembering his wings, and unfurling them with a snap of new skin that stung from the sudden stop of his fall. He didn’t notice a town, even from this height, so he turned toward the wooded area’s edge, and tried to take solace in an intact world during his descent. 

After a while he noticed a pair of metal lines on the ground. Next to these lines were 3 scout type fellows riding hard, with ghouls nipping at their heals, so he angled toward them instead. With a grand flourish, and a heavy ka-clank he landed behind the ghouls letting loose a roar that surprised everyone (including himself). And lifting his hammer, even as the ghouls turned toward the slower prey, 4 of the 6 were blasted to ash by the might of his conviction. As the other 2 charged to close the gap, Titus opened his mouth and unleashed a sizzling 5ft wide line of silver eldritch flame through both of them. Reducing them to tumbling piles of charcoal that stopped, smoking at his clawed feet. 

The riders had wheeled and were returning to the newcomer. Each was sporting a tunic with a silver flame emblazoned on it. Their eyes were wide with disbelief as they came to a stop and raised a hand.  They bore several wounds and had obviously been riding for days as Battlehammer’s gaze fell evenly on them. “Dismount soldiers and approach. I can take care of those wounds if you would kindly tell me of place.” 

The grateful scouts made camp there for the night, and told tales of Eberron into the dusk, amidst the constant pestering to breath the flame again. They gave Battlehammer thanks in the morning and asked if he would like to accompany them back to the city, to which he humbly agreed. 

The city was huge by his world’s standards. The scouts rode in formation around him as they showed him the way to the Church of the Silver Flame. Several townsfolk openly blanched at the site of the platinum dragonoid, but catch themselves as his gracious smile and smoothly eloquent speech put them at ease as he spoke with his companions. Tipping his hat to the lovely ladies on the street. Up the steps to the church and a new beginning. Titus was welcomed into the fold and into a new home. And when the time of the crusade began he was ready.[/sblock]
[sblock=Description]A striking figure in his well worn plate armor, his human mask looks exactly like he had before heeding the call of the platinum dragon. With scarred face and flowing mustashe greying early from a life of war. Experience far beyond his years shines out from behind his slate grey eyes.[sblock=without Disguise self]This 6ft6 tall creature is broadly muscled to the point of being lumbering. At a solid 260lbs, without equipment, his platinum scales make him look likes he's actually carved of precious metal instead of living flesh except for his glowing golden eyes. And the tail and wings belay the possibility that he is anything other than a representative of the platinum dragon-god Bahamut, and a force for good.  When he speaks, energy occasionally crackles between his sharp teeth. His full plate and shield are well worn from the life of war that this cleric has known.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm considering a Bugbear Fighter 1 / Dragon Shaman 3. Basically he's in the service of a Black Dragon, and has been sent by it to look into [insert whatever this adventure is about]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 11, 2007)

Im pretty sure its about the good guys (us) kickin the unholy crap outa the bad guys (what you want to be?)


----------



## Hanuman47 (Jun 12, 2007)

So...is this game actually recruiting?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 12, 2007)

Hanuman47 said:
			
		

> So...is this game actually recruiting?




yES! I'll catch up w/all the posts tomorrow (I'm gettin over a stomach bug)


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 13, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Eberron and monstrous races, sounds like an awesome game! I'm thinking a Thri-keen, maybe a Psion.



hopefully this will be a fun game a thri-keen would be fine


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 13, 2007)

Hanuman47 said:
			
		

> Sounds very interesting, but I have a few questions.
> 
> What sources are allowed in character creation?



All of the Eberron Books, All the Monster manuals (though run races by me if they are not on the "list", PHB 1 & 2, Complete MAge, priest, fighter, adventurer, Expanded Psionics, The 'environment books' (sandstorm, dungeonscape, etc...), Drow of the Underdark, Plot & Poison, Savage Species, Races of the Dragon, & more i cant remember at the moment  



> Where are rules for Spiderlings found?  (is it a Tauric Halfling/Monstrous Spider?)



in plot & Poison----yes, tauric



> What ECL are characters?  (I'm guessing 5)



correct



> Would any of these races be allowed:  dolgrim, dolgaunt, choker, orc, hengeyokai?  (For that last one, I was thinking of a character that was born a shifter, but due to mystical circumstances follows the mechanics of the hengeyokai race).



 no to the first three, yes to orc; you will have to tell me about the hengeyokai



> Could we play higher power monsters using the _Savage Species_ monster level progressions?  Don't have them in front of me, but I was thinking along the lines of aranea, drider, or ogre mage.



yes


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 13, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> What levels are you looking for?   I don't have the adventure so I'm not sure on the suggested level.
> 
> Gnolls have possibilities as do various 1/2 breeds.   Do you issues with templates?   Creative and flavorful backgrounds could certainly leave room for a template to be in use.   What of outsiders?




total of 5 levels

I dont have problems w/reasonable templates, just run them by me


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 13, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> I think that dropping racial hit dice will in some cases exacerbate the problem of LA ............The ogre would eat the trogolodyte alive like that.
> 
> That being said, I think it is a neat idea to run a game with only non-standard races, but you have to be aware of what exactly your rule changes mean.
> 
> If I were to be looking at getting into this game, I might be interested in a lizardfolk sorcerer heading into dragon disciple.




Yea, dropping the racial HD can definately be a problem, I'll have to approach it on a case by case basis tweaking stats here & there  

cool, sign your sorcerer up


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 13, 2007)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> This sounds like a fun game to play around wtih.  Here is my idea
> 
> Mmmrrssssk Poison Dusk Lizardfolk Druid
> 
> .........




I like himmmsss


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 13, 2007)

Having second thoughts on my Thri-Kreen, are Half-Giants ok? Probably a Half Giant Soul Knife, later going for Pyrokineticist.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 13, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Having second thoughts on my Thri-Kreen, are Half-Giants ok? Probably a Half Giant Soul Knife, later going for Pyrokineticist.




I would probably allow it, though the character would have some physical attributes that resemble the giant lineage----maybe make their features elf-like since (in my game) the 'half-giants' are descended from giant & elven/drow slaves----I'll check the abilities of the half-giant, elves, & drow to see if any changes or additions will be made to the stats----nothin that will garner any more plusses to LA though


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 13, 2007)

OK...

Kayass-kassh, Male Cold Sun Lizardfolk Sorcerer 2, Chaotic Neutral

Background:

Kayass-kassh hails from the jungles of Q'barra, hatched into a tribe of Cold Sun lizardfolk bordering on the Blackscale and Poison Dusk lands surrounding Haka'torvhak. His tribe was a dwindling one, their number worn down by frequent skirmishes with their dragon-worshipping cousins. It was during a raid on a encampment close to the ancient ruins when Kayass-kassh beheld the sight of one of a great battle from the Age of Demons as the heavens aligned. 
After being forced into retreat by a rallying force of the massive Blackscales, Kayass-Kassh and his brethren returned to their own settlement in the early hours. That morning, as he slept, the lizardfolk was visited by a dream of the great battle he had witnessed in the sky above Haka'torvhak. However, in this dream he took the form of a mighty dragon the colour of the lodret's leaves, and he did battle with fiersome creatures of nightmare.
For many weeks, every time he closed his eyes, Kayass-kassh dreamed of being that awesome beast. At last, one day a power awoke in him, a promise of potent force that was to be his. He realized that, like the shamans and druids, he could draw upon mystical forces to do his bidding. 
For several years afterward, the lizardfolk spared what time he had in between foraging for food and fighting to practice and experiment with his magic. Unfortunately though, this time of wonder was brought short by a massed offensive by his tribes enemies. Shattered by the onslaught, the few survivors were forced to flee. 
Initially, Kayass-kassh accompanied his brethren in search of a new tribe to assimilate into, but chance seperated them, and he decided to make his way towards one of the human settlements, and possibly beyond. The greater world had held little interest for him when his tribe its purpose was strong, but he no longer felt as tightly bound to his swampy home as he had. 
Kayass-kassh was ready for adventure.

( I'll add in some current events stuff and hooks later on. )


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 14, 2007)

What about a Satyr Swashbuckler1 / Marshal2 (from Minatures) if not then a Bard2. 

Concentrating on socal skills and combat. 

Depending on how I feel I might even go straight swashbuckler.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 14, 2007)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> I would probably allow it, though the character would have some physical attributes that resemble the giant lineage----maybe make their features elf-like since (in my game) the 'half-giants' are descended from giant & elven/drow slaves----I'll check the abilities of the half-giant, elves, & drow to see if any changes or additions will be made to the stats----nothin that will garner any more plusses to LA though




Excellent. Quick question: Half Giants are treated as large characters for the purposes of grapple checks and what size weapons they use, correct? If so, then a Half Giant Soul Knife (expanded Psionics) would wield a Large mind blade, dealing 1d8 damage at lvl 4, instead of the normal 1d6, correct? If he then took the Monkey Grip feat (complete warrior) would he then be able to weild a Huge mind blade doing 2d6 at lvl 4? (at -2 to hit)


----------



## Hanuman47 (Jun 14, 2007)

Background Questions:  Where will we be starting out?  This may make a difference in writing up a character history.  Any special circumstances to our characters' coming together that we should be aware of?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Excellent. Quick question: Half Giants are treated as large characters for the purposes of grapple checks and what size weapons they use, correct? If so, then a Half Giant Soul Knife (expanded Psionics) would wield a Large mind blade, dealing 1d8 damage at lvl 4, instead of the normal 1d6, correct? If he then took the Monkey Grip feat (complete warrior) would he then be able to weild a Huge mind blade doing 2d6 at lvl 4? (at -2 to hit)



Its up to your DM, of course, but the "powerful-build" characteristics only applies to what type of weapons you can wield, not how your mind-blade manifests. That is an effect of actual size. The FAQ mostly deals with this issue.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 14, 2007)

Hanuman47 said:
			
		

> Background Questions:  Where will we be starting out?  This may make a difference in writing up a character history.  Any special circumstances to our characters' coming together that we should be aware of?




You will be in khorvaire, recently returned (as a team) from Xen'drick---i'll generate  some more info tomorrow


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 14, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Its up to your DM, of course, but the "powerful-build" characteristics only applies to what type of weapons you can wield, not how your mind-blade manifests. That is an effect of actual size. The FAQ mostly deals with this issue.





aye, like he said


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 14, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> What about a Satyr Swashbuckler1 / Marshal2 (from Minatures) if not then a Bard2.
> 
> Concentrating on socal skills and combat.
> 
> Depending on how I feel I might even go straight swashbuckler.




a half satyr might work better as far as getting class levels (or maybe take racial levels in satyr from Savage species)

I also have the Draegoloth broken down as a class like that in savage species---its from one of the Forgotten realms book & is official (& about the only thing I liked from it  )


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 15, 2007)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> a half satyr might work better as far as getting class levels (or maybe take racial levels in satyr from Savage species)
> 
> I also have the Draegoloth broken down as a class like that in savage species---its from one of the Forgotten realms book & is official (& about the only thing I liked from it  )



I thought about using the savage species for the Satyr, but I thought we were dropping racial HD and just using the LA for the creatures,  with some manual adjustments from yourself.

I'm happy to go with the flow, but I'm really hoping to play a Satyr(LA+2) Marshal 3. He would be so cool. Not the greatest fighter, but definitely a good addition to the group due to his auras.

For a background story I planning on him being out for vengance, as the [who ever the bad guys are] have started encroashing on his forest homeland, and started killing off or chasing away it's previous inhabitants (including a small contigent of Satyr's and other fey). During once such encounter a fighting squad of Satyr's (lead by my character) were killed, including some close friends. As such he's out to destroy the BBEG's at all cost.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Jun 15, 2007)

Would a kenku (MM3) be acceptable? If so, I think I'd like to submit a kenku character... probably a ninja.

And for characters playing races without predetermined ability scores, would we be rolling or using point buy?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 15, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Its up to your DM, of course, but the "powerful-build" characteristics only applies to what type of weapons you can wield, not how your mind-blade manifests. That is an effect of actual size. The FAQ mostly deals with this issue.




Hmm. You know, after thinking about it, I don't know why I didn't think about that. Oh well. 

[EDIT]
Would the book Races of the Wild be acceptable? I think i shall make a Raptoran Ranger, I'll make up a backstory as soon as I get an answer.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm thinking a bugbear brute, ignorant of politics, history, and whatnot but who is devoted to his allies. I'm not real familiar with Eberron beyond a few dragon magazine articles about dragonmarked and warforged. I've found the ignorant barbarian type who experiences the world as a new place to be discovered a good way to explore a new to me game world as a player.

Would a template from book of templates be acceptable? If so I'll check out a couple possibilities.

What sources are acceptable for classes?


----------



## Voadam (Jun 15, 2007)

Would Untapped Potential by dreamscarred press be available as a source for psionic stuff?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 15, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm thinking a bugbear brute, ignorant of politics, history, and whatnot but who is devoted to his allies. I'm not real familiar with Eberron beyond a few dragon magazine articles about dragonmarked and warforged. I've found the ignorant barbarian type who experiences the world as a new place to be discovered a good way to explore a new to me game world as a player.
> 
> Would a template from book of templates be acceptable? If so I'll check out a couple possibilities.
> 
> What sources are acceptable for classes?




Templates are acceptable, just run them by me first----at the WotC site they have a column called Dragonshards; one of them has info on the goblinoids---good stuff, maybe someone can post a link

I'll be changin the bugbear's stats somewhat (mainly droppin racial hit dice & all that comes w/it)---i'll post the changes monday


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 15, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I...
> I'm happy to go with the flow, but I'm really hoping to play a Satyr(LA+2) Marshal 3. He would be so cool. Not the greatest fighter, but definitely a good addition to the group due to his auras.
> 
> For a background story I planning on him being out for vengance, as the [who ever the bad guys are] have started encroashing on his forest homeland, and started killing off or chasing away it's previous inhabitants (including a small contigent of Satyr's and other fey). During once such encounter a fighting squad of Satyr's (lead by my character) were killed, including some close friends. As such he's out to destroy the BBEG's at all cost.




I'll allow the satyr (sans hitdice) I'll post any other changes monday----he wont have his pipes, they have been stolen---also, IMC, there are male & female Satyr---a real amazonish theme among the females


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 15, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Hmm. You know, after thinking about it, I don't know why I didn't think about that. Oh well.
> 
> [EDIT]
> Would the book Races of the Wild be acceptable? I think i shall make a Raptoran Ranger, I'll make up a backstory as soon as I get an answer.




i think i'll allow it, just make him 'different' than the other Rapts...also, u will need to send me info on them as i dont have that book


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 15, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> What sources are acceptable for classes?




Check post #15 fro the list


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 15, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Would Untapped Potential by dreamscarred press be available as a source for psionic stuff?




send me info & I'll let you know

my email is NarlethDrider(at)aol(dot)com


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 15, 2007)

*to generate stats:
4d6 (reroll 1's & 2's---drop lowest)
roll 7 scores (the ability Comliness is added)
also, roll two columns & pick the best---

you may have pets (creative & reasonable)

yall will have money as 5th lvl char*---_someone please post that for others_


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 15, 2007)

will be back monday, but dont let that stop u from posting---

i'm lookin for 4-6 pcs


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 15, 2007)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> I'll allow the satyr (sans hitdice) I'll post any other changes monday----he wont have his pipes, they have been stolen---also, IMC, there are male & female Satyr---a real amazonish theme among the females



Cool. 

I believe that the Satyr can use any old pipes to produce the same effect. But I'm not to fussed about losing the ability. 

We could always use the Satyr monster class from the Savage Species as a guide for when he should get his abilities. But whatever you come up with will be fine by me.

I should be able to post my completed Satyr Marshal 3 character on Monday.

~~~~

I rolled the following two sets of ability scores on Invisible Castle. You'll also notice I created two errors while rolling them.

15 15 12 18 13 13 13 
16 15 14 15 12 13 11 

I use the following to generate them  4d6.minroll(3).takeHighest(3)

Wealth for 5th level characters is 9000gp.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 16, 2007)

16 16 16 15 15 14 11
17 15 15 15 15 11 10
I will take the first roll.  I used Scales(1) just so that no one will intrude on my rolls by taking the same name.  I would have used Mmmrrssssk, but remembering how many m’s & s’s there are can be hard at times for the on the fly rolls.  I will go by scales as quickly as possible anyway.  And if we are all already an established group then that will be the name that he will go by when we start. 
16 18 Racial
16 14 Racial
16 17 4th level
15 17 racial
15 15
14 14
11 11

Str	     15 +2
Dex	     17 +3 
Con	     18 +4
Int 	     11 +0
Wis 	     17 +3
Cha 	     14 +2
Com 	     14 +2


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 16, 2007)

Alright, here are my rolls.

 16 16 16 15 14 12 12 
 18 17 16 15 14 14 13 

And I am most definitly going with the second. 

And his stats shall then be:

Str = 17 (+3)
Dex= 18 (+4)
Con= 16 (+3)
Int= 14 (+2)
Wis= 15 (+2)
Cha= 14 (+2)
Com= 13 (+1)

(Raptorans have no ability modifiers)

I'll work on a backsory for Caeldrimme this weekend.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1106219

Ker Mithow

13, 16, 14, 14, 16, 11, 15
17, 17, 13, 12, 13, 12, 13

16, 16, 15, 14, 14, 13, 11
17, 17, 13, 13, 13, 12, 12

So I'm thinking the first set with my fourth level adjustment going to the 15

I don't have Savage Species, what are the stat adjustments for a starting bugbear?

I read the dragonshard article on the Dhakanians and so I'm going to be building off that with a barbarian soulknife bugbear elite warrior.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 18, 2007)

SATYRS AS CHARACTERS
Satyr characters possess the following racial traits.
— +2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, +2 Intelligence, +2 Wisdom, +2 Charisma.
—Medium size.
—A satyr’s base land speed is 40 feet.
—Low-light vision.
—Racial Skills: Satyrs have a +4 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Perform, and Spot checks.
—Racial Feats: A satyr receives Alertness as a bonus feat.
— +4 natural armor bonus.
—Natural Weapons: Head butt (1d6).
—Special Attacks (see above): Pipes.
—Special Qualities (see above): Damage reduction 5/cold iron. 
—Automatic Languages: Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Gnome.
—Favored Class: Bard.
—Level adjustment +2.


BUGBEARS AS CHARACTERS
Bugbear characters possess the following racial traits.
— +4 Strength, +2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.
—Medium size.
—A bugbear’s base land speed is 30 feet.
—Darkvision out to 60 feet.
— +3 natural armor bonus.
— +4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks.
—Automatic Languages: Common, Goblin. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Orc.
—Favored Class: Rogue.
—Level adjustment +1.


----------



## Hanuman47 (Jun 18, 2007)

Is it possible to get a bit more background about where the adventure starts and any other relevant circumstances (did you have something in mind for how an all monster party came together)?  I know you said Khorvaire, but that doesn't narrow it down much (it's a very big continent...).


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 19, 2007)

I think i got a background now, but i have one question. Where would raptorans be from in eberron? Xen Drik? or somewhere else?

EDIT: Did you get my email?


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2007)

Ker Mithow

Dhakanian Bugbear
Barbarian 2/Soulknife 2 +1 LA

Str 20 +5
Dex 18 +4
Con 18 +4
Int 14 +2
Wis 14 +2
Cha 11 -
Com 11 -

hp 45 (12+6+6+5+16) 
AC 23 (+6 armor, +4 dex, +3 natural) touch 14, ff 19
Init +4
Move 40' 

attack +9 melee mindblade 1d6+5 19-20
attack +8 ranged mindblade 1d6+5 19-20 RI 30'

Feats: Extra Rage (complete Warrior), Weapon Focus mindblade, Wild Talent, 1 TBD

Skills
Concentration +4
Climb +10<9>
Hide +6<5>
Intimidate +6
Jump +10<9>
Listen +9
Move silent +10<9>
Spot +4
Survival +7
Swim +10<8>
Tumble +6<5>

Rage, 3/day
Uncanny dodge
Mindblade
Throw Mindblade

Equipment 9,000gp
Mithral breastplate+1 5,200gp 6 AC 5 max dex Armor check penalty -1


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 19, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> I think i got a background now, but i have one question. Where would raptorans be from in eberron? Xen Drik? or somewhere else?
> 
> EDIT: Did you get my email?



Got your email---the Rapts will probably be from...I gotta think on it


----------



## Drerek (Jun 19, 2007)

Would the draconic template from Draconomicon be allowed.  Considering it for a kobold sorcerer.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 19, 2007)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> SATYRS AS CHARACTERS
> Satyr characters possess the following racial traits.
> — +2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, +2 Intelligence, +2 Wisdom, +2 Charisma.
> —Medium size.
> ...



Thanks for that I'm hoping to get my character finished today.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 19, 2007)

Heres a place to put your character
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3595656#post3595656


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 19, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Would the draconic template from Draconomicon be allowed.  Considering it for a kobold sorcerer.




I dont have the Draconomicon, you'll have to send me the inf0---the reptillian species are among the few I'd consider allowin draconic "taint" since dragons are a "big deal" in Eberron


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 19, 2007)

*Hit points: Max at first level & half or better after that*


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 20, 2007)

Below is a rough outline of my character submission. Regarding hit points are we supposed to roll them and only use it if it's at least half of the maximum?

[sblock=Ria'Aridethnis, Satyr Marshal 3]
	
	



```
Ria'Aridethnis [Ria' Ari- deth-nis] -Eternal Hunter of the Silver Dawn
Satyr Marshal 3 (ECL 5)

Alignment: Neutral Good
Size: Medium
Type: Fey
Base Speed: 40

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1104263][b]STATS[/b][/url]
Str: 15 (+2)  
Dex: 15 (+2)  +2 racial
Con: 15 (+2)  +2 racial
Int: 17 (+3)  +2 racial
Wis: 14 (+2)  +2 racial
Cha: 20 (+5)  +2 racial
Com: 13
HP: 23 (3d8 +6)

AC: 22 (10 base +3 Dex +4 nat +5 Arm)

Saves: 
For: +5  (3 Base +2 Con)
Ref: +3  (1 Base +2 Dex)
Wil: +5  (3 Base +2 Wis)

Init: +2

Base attack bonus: +2

Attacks: 
+5 Elvin Courtblade 1d10+2 18-20x2

Skills                 Total     Ranks   Stats    Misc
Appraise		 3        0.0      3        0
Balance			 2        0.0      2        0
Bluff			11(16)    6.0      5        0(+5 Motivate Charisma)
Climb			 2        0.0      2        0
Concentration		 2        0.0      2        0
Craft (untrained)	 3        0.0      3        0
Diplomacy		14(19)    6.0      5        3(+5 Motivate Charisma)
Disguise		 5(9)     0.0      5        0(+5 Motivate Charisma)
Escape Artist		 2        0.0      2        0
Forgery			 3        0.0      3        0
Gather Information	 5(10)    0.0      5        0(+5 Motivate Charisma)
Heal			 2(7)     0.0      2        0(+5 Motivate Wisdom)
Hide			 8        2.0      2        4
Intimidate		 8(13)    3.0      5        0(+5 Motivate Charisma)
Jump			 2        0.0      2        0
Listen			14(19)    6.0      2        6(+5 Motivate Wisdom)
Move Silently		 8        2.0      2        4
Perform			15(20)    6.0      5        4(+5 Motivate Charisma)
Search			 3        0.0      3        0
Sense Motive		 4(9)     2.0      2        0(+5 Motivate Wisdom)
Spot			14(19)    6.0      2        6(+5 Motivate Wisdom)
Survival		 4(9)     2.0      2        0(+5 Motivate Wisdom)
Swim			 2        0.0      2        0
```
Feats
1  - Alertness(bonus), Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Elvin Courtblade)	- Races of Wild PG166
3  - Recklass Charge 							- Minatures PG27

Languages: Sylvan, Common, Elven.

Equipment 
Head: 
Eyes: 
Neck: 
Torso: 
Body: +1 Mithral Chain shirt 2100gp
Belt: 
Cloak: 
Arms: 
Hands: 
Ring1: Ring of Sustenance 2500gp
Ring2: 
Feet: 

Other Items:
Explorers Outfit
(mk) Elvin Courtblade 450gp (1d10 18-20/x2 6lb) -Rac of Wild PG166
Large Wooden Shield 
(mk)Shortbow (+2 Str)
Efficient Quiver 1800gp 2lb
(20) Arrows

Treasure: 0
Weight Carried: 0lbs 
Carrying Capacity: Light(21lb), Medium(22-43lb), Heavy(44-65lb)

*Satyr Abilities*
Natural Armour: +4 natural armour
Natural Weapons: Headbutt 1d6
Damage Reduction: 5 / cold iron
Low-light vision
Pipes: Charm Person, Fear or Sleep DC 16 in a 60 foot spread.
Bonus Feat: Alertness
Skills: +4 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Perform & Spot checks.
LA: +2

* Marshal Abilities*
Bonus Feat: Skill Focus(Diplomacy)
Auras(ex): The marshal exert an effect on allies in his vicinity. He can learn to produce different effects or auras, over the course of his career. The marshal may project one minor aura and one major aura at a time. Projecting an aura is a swift action. The aura remains in effect until the marshal uses a free action to dismiss it or activates another aura of the same kind (major or minor). A marshal can have an aura continually, thus an aura can be in effect at the start of a combat encounter even before the marshal takes his first turn. Activating an aura involves haranguing, ordering, directing, encouraging, cajoling, or calming allies. A marshal sizes up the enemy, allies and the terrain, then gives allies the direction that they can use to do their best.  Unless otherwise noted, a marshal's aura affects all allies within 60 feet (including himself) who can hear the marshal. An ally must have an Intelligence score of 3 or higher and be able to understand the marshal's language to gain the bonus. A marshal's aura is dismissed if he is dazed, unconscious, stunned, paralysed, or otherwise unable to be heard or understood by his allies.  All bonuses granted by a marshal's auras are circumstances bonuses that do not stack with each other.

Minor Aura
Motivate Charisma: Add Charisma mod to Charisma checks and Charisma-based skill checks
Motivate Wisdom: Add Charisma mod to Wisdom checks and Wisdom-based skill checks

Major Aura
Motivate Attack: +1 bonus on attack rolls


Height: 5'8"
Weight: 165lb
Eyes: Emerald
Hair: Chestnut Brown
Skin: Tanned

Appearance:
Above average height for a faun Ria' Aridethnis (Ria) has chestnut brown hair, sparkling emerald eyes and is handsome in a roguish sort of way.  Ria possesses a well defined muscular body that is deeply tanned by the elements, as such it's obvious that he has lived a vigorous physical lifestyle. Ria's finely chiselled features, disarming smile and forked goatee have smitten many a fair maiden.

Background:
Born in Valenar Ria was readily accepted into a prestigious warclan and at an early age showed a finesse for leadership. Ria received extensive training both in warfare and in leadership and tactics in which he excelled.

Ria has travelled throughout Khorvaire leading a small band of highly trained Valenar Elves that were hired out for various causes. It was during one such encounter when he was charged with tracking down a murderous cell dedicated to the Blood of Vol, that he engaged for the first time with a powerful priestess of Vol, who thru trickery and guile poisoned Ria and his men before making her escape.

The Warchief of his clan was disgusted with Ria for the lose of these men (one of whom was the Warchief's cousin) and formerly discharged Ria from the clan, on grounds of cowardice and incompetence. Devastated by the death of his men and being dishonoured among his clan, Ria fled Valenar vowing to tracking down this priestess to avenge his men and hopefully restore his honour.

Since that day Ria has acted a sword for hire and guide specialising in the recovery of ancient items and lore.  All the while Ria continues to follow any leads which may lead him to the Blood of Vol, hoping one day to fulfill his vow by destroying the priestess.

Plot Hooks

Vowed to hunt down and destroy a Priestess of Vol.
Worked to help recover ancient items and lore throughout Khorvaire.
Hopes to prove himself and restore his honour and position in his former Warclan.
The Warchief secretly holds a grudge against Ria, and wants to avenge the death of his cousin.
[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Jun 20, 2007)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> I dont have the Draconomicon, you'll have to send me the inf0---the reptillian species are among the few I'd consider allowin draconic "taint" since dragons are a "big deal" in Eberron




Draconic Creature
Size/Type:  Unchanged (Animals become Magical Beasts)
AC: +1 Natural Armor
Damage:  2 Claw Attacks (1d2 for small creatures)
SQ:  Darkvision 60', Low-Light Vision
Saves:  +4 racial bonus vs. magic sleep and paralysis effects
Abilities:  +2 STR, +2 CON, +2 CHA
Skills:  +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Spot
LA:  +1


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 20, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Draconic Creature
> Size/Type:  Unchanged (Animals become Magical Beasts)
> AC: +1 Natural Armor
> Damage:  2 Claw Attacks (1d2 for small creatures)
> ...




ok for Kobold


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 20, 2007)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> the Rapts will probably be from...I gotta think on it




tHe Raptorans can be found in numbers in Xendrik, often workin with tribes of drow (there are rumours of drow/raptoran cross breeds---even some rumours of the x-breed havin strange/different wings)  

There is one tribe of Raptorans in the Eldeen reaches---whether their earthbound companions are with them is unknown


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 20, 2007)

Cast of Characters:
*Lord Raven88: Satyr marshal
Unkabear: Lizard man (poison dusk?) druid
Necro Kinder: Raptoran
Voadam: Bugbear (psionic---does this make him blue?) barbarian/soulknife*
*Drerek: Draconic Kobold*
*Hanuman47: Aranea
Azaar: Drow warlock or swashbuckler*


if Drerek joins, we will take one more & start either friday or Monday (I dont have internet access durin the weekend)


----------



## Drerek (Jun 20, 2007)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> [Possible intrest:
> *Drerek: Draconic Kobold*
> 
> if Drerek joins, we will take one more & start either friday or Monday (I dont have internet access durin the weekend)




Creating character now.  Decided to go with Draconic Kobold Dragon Shaman.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 20, 2007)

heck, we might get started tomorrow


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 20, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Creating character now.  Decided to go with Draconic Kobold Dragon Shaman.



Cool. Our auras will work together nicely.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 20, 2007)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> heck, we might get started tomorrow



Cool. I'll try and get my equipment sorted today then


----------



## Hanuman47 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Character Submission*

If there's still space, I'd like to submit this character (based on the Aranea class progression  from _Savage Species_).

*Makada*
N Female Aranea 5

[sblock=Statistics]
Stat Array 1: 13, 15, 10, 14, 15, 13, 11

Stat Array 2: 15, 18, 13, 16, 15, 17, 12
Used Stat Array 2

Str 17 (base 17)
Dex 19 (base 15, +4 racial bonus)
Con 17 (base 15, +2 racial bonus)
Int 16 (base 12, +4 racial bonus)
Wis 15 (base 13, +2 racial bonus)
Cha 20 (base 16, +4 racial bonus)
COM 18 (base 18)

10000 XP
7 Action Points

Hit Points 32*[url]
* Figured as 2d3+18 – 8 for first HD, half or better of d8 or d3+5 for other 2 HD.  CON bonus added in afterwards.

AC 15, Touch 14, Flat 11
Init +4 
BAB +3, Grap +1
Speed 30* land/25 climb (base 30, load 86/173/260, no armor, acp 0)
Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +2

* +10’ movement in natural form

+6 Melee, bite, 1d6+4 piercing + poison, 20/x2
+7 Ranged Touch, web, entangle, 10' range increment (50’ maximum range)  

(Humanoid Form)
Medium, 5'0" tall, 100 lbs, 17 yrs old
black hair, brown eyes, almond skin

Speaks Common, Sylvan, Draconic, Elvish, Giant

Skills
+11 Climb (0, racial bonus)
+10 Escape Artist (6)
+7 Concentration (4)
+6 Hide (Stealthy)
+6 Jump (3)
+8 Listen (4)
+6 Move Silently (Stealthy)
+8 Spot (4)

Feats
- Stealthy (+2 to Hide and Move Silently checks)
- Iron Will (+2 to Will Saves)
- Improved Web (+2 escape or burst DC, full round action for 1 additional target, expends 2 uses of web ability)

Aranea Traits
- bite 1d6, poison (1d3 STR/1d3 STR, DC 14)
- Darkvision 60
- Alternate Form (hybrid at will; elf 3/day, 1 hour duration)
- Web Attack (as net: DC 14 escape, DC 18 burst, 6 hp, 0 harness, double damage from fire; 3x/day)

Spells Per Day 6/6 (as Sor 2, save DC = 15 + spell level))
0th- _detect magic, disrupt undead, mage hand, prestidigitation, touch of fatigue_ 
1st- _chill touch, shield_[/sblock]

[sblock=Possessions]In progress.  Likely Mithral shirt, as many wands as she can afford, standard backup stock of CLW potions, and special clothing[/sblock]

[sblock=Background, Personality, and Appearance]*Background*
For millennia, the Spinning Sisters had a pact with the elves of Aerenal to watch over the Grove of Memory.  That agreement came to a tragic end when the Sisters were slaughtered as they failed to repel a band of Emerald Claw mercenaries who looted the holy site of many of its most precious treasures.  When the elves from Shae Mordai finally arrived on the scene, they found that only Makada, barely an adult and grievously injured.

After she was nursed back to health, Makada was summoned by the Undying Court, which was gentle but firm in its pronouncement.  Although the Undying Councilors appreciated the supreme sacrifice the Sisters had made, the pact between their peoples was now nullified.  Makada was asked to leave her island home.  The Aereni were not entirely without pity, however, and made certain that she was well outfitted for her journey, supplying her with equipment, money, and passage to Khorvaire.

*Personality*
Makada grew up extremely sheltered and is still very naïve about the world.  As only the females of her race are sentient, she has difficulty dealing with males of other species, but at the same time she is fascinated by them.  Deeply sensuous, she is curious about all the pleasures the humanoid world has to offer.  Makada’s greatest social barrier is distinguishing which creatures are considered acceptable to eat; she is sometimes so intoxicated by the scent of all many tasty morsels around her that she almost forgets herself...

*Appearance*
Not quite full grown, Makada is a bit smaller than the typical member of her race.  In her humanoid form, she takes on the shape of a stunningly beautiful elven maiden with deep almond skin and black hair that hangs to her waist.  She moves with a careless grace and dresses in sheer, form-fitting clothing of the finest silk.[/sblock]

[sblock=Plot Hooks]

Seeks vengeance against the Emerald Claw.
Wishes to recover the items stolen from and rebuild the Grove of Memory.
Has left a string of lovers with whom she became bored; one such saw her true form and has vowed to destroy her.
Has a special destiny she is not herself aware of; may have been manipulated from birth to fulfill it, possibly by Undying Court.
[/sblock]


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 21, 2007)

I will draft up Scales tomorrow or friday.  And yes, he is a poison dusk lizardman


----------



## Azaar (Jun 21, 2007)

I may be too late to post my interest, since Hanuman47 posted and I'm assuming this is likely first-come, first served.  If not, I'm actually thinking drow... though I'm torn between swashbuckler and warlock, but likely warlock.  I'll sketch something out tomorrow, if you're interested in another, but no worries if I'm too late.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 21, 2007)

Alright, got my Raptoran Ranger pretty much done. Still needs a few more things.

[sblock=Caeldrimme]

Name: Caeldrimme 
Class: Ranger 5
Race: Raptoran
Alignment: CG
Age: 29
Weight: 105 Lbs
Height: 6’4”
Gender: Male
HP: 41 / 41 (5d8+15)


* Abilities * 
Str 17 (+3) 
Dex 20 (+5) 
Con 16 (+3) 
Int 14 (+2) 
Wis 16 (+3) 
Cha 14 (+2) 
Com 13 (+1)

*Statistics * 
AC 20 (+5 Dex, +5 Armor)
Touch 15, Flat Footed 15
FORT +7 (4 base, +3 Con)
REF +9 (4 base, +5 Dex)
WILL +4 (1 base, +3 Wis)

INIT +5
BAB / Grapple +5 / +8
Speed:  30ft, Fly 40ft (Average)

*Melee * 
+8 Halberd (1d10+4, 20, x3)

*Ranged *
+11 (+9/+9) Longbow (1d8+3, 20, x3, 110ft)

*Feats * 
Point Blank Shot (1)
Rapid Shot (Archery Style Bonus)
Plunging Shot (3) (Races of the Wild pg. 152, Thrown or Projectile weapon deals 1d6 extra damage if more that 30ft above target)

*Racial Features * 
Glide, Flight (3 rounds), Pact With Wind Lords (air spells at +1 CL), Unerring Direction, Low Light Vision, Weapon Familiarity (Foot Bow), +10 racial bonus to Jump, +2 racial bonus to Climb and Spot

*Class Features *
Favored Enemy, Track, Archery Combat Style, Endurance, Animal Companion

*Favored Enemies*
Constructs 
Giants
(+2 Attack and Damage)
(+2 Bluff, Sense Motive, Spot and Survival)

*Skills * 32+8+8+8+8
Climb +9 (4 Ranks, +3 Str, +2 Racial)
Concentration +8 (5 Ranks, +3 Con)
Handle Animal +6 (4 Ranks, +2 Cha)
Hide +12 (8 ranks, +4 Dex)
Jump +17 (4 Ranks, +3 Str, +10 Racial)
Knowledge (Geography) +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (Nature) +6 (4 Ranks, +2 Int)
Listen +8 (5 Ranks, +3 Wis)
Move Silently +10 (6 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Search +8 (6 Ranks, +2 Int)
Spot +11 (6 Ranks, +3 Wis, +2 Racial)
Survival +10 (7 Ranks, +3 Wis)

*Languages *
Common 
Tuilvilanuue
Elven
Sylvan 

*Stuff * 215 GP, 9 SP; 39 Lbs
+1 Mithral Chain shirt (Max Dex +6, AC penalty 0) (2100 GP, 13 Lbs)
MWK Composite Longbow (+3 Str) (550 GP, 3 Lbs)
40 Arrows (2 GP, 6 Lbs)
Halberd (10 GP, 12 Lbs)
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4,000 GP, - Lbs)
Handy Haversack (2000 GP, 5Lbs)
--Ever Burning Torch (110 GP, 1 Lb)
--Flint and Steel (1 GP, - Lbs)
--Bedroll (1 SP, 5 Lbs)
--Rope, Silk 50ft (10 GP, 5 Lbs)
--Water Skin (1 GP, 4 Lbs)

Light Load= 86 Lbs
Medium Load= 87-173 Lbs
Heavy Load= 174-260 Lbs
Lift= 260 Lbs
Push / Drag= 1,300 Lbs

*Spells Prepared *
_ 1st Level _
Magic Fang
[/sblock]

[sblock= Eagle Companion]

* Therrail *

Size/Type: Small Animal (Eagle)
HP: 5 / 5 (1 HD)
Init: +2 
Speed: 10ft, fly 80ft (average)
AC: 14 (+1 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 12
BAB / Grapple: +1 / -3 
Attack: Talons +4 melee (1d4) 
Full Attack: 2 talons +4 melee (1d4) and bite -1 melee (1d4) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft. / 5 ft. 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +2 
Skills: Listen +4, Spot +16 
Feats: Alertness, Weapon Finesse
Abilities:
Str 10 (+0)
Dex 15 (+2)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 2 (-4)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 6 (-2)
[/sblock]


and that's all i have time for, i'll post the rest of his stuff tomorrow, I have finals in the moring and really need to study / write a paper. Please let me know if they're any mistakes.


----------



## Drerek (Jun 21, 2007)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Heres a place to put your character
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3595656#post3595656




Done.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 21, 2007)

Hanuman47 said:
			
		

> If there's still space, I'd like to submit this character (based on the Aranea class progression  from _Savage Species_).
> 
> *Makada*
> N Female Aranea 5....




Cool, shes in


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 21, 2007)

Azaar said:
			
		

> I may be too late to post my interest, since Hanuman47 posted and I'm assuming this is likely first-come, first served.  If not, I'm actually thinking drow... though I'm torn between swashbuckler and warlock, but likely warlock.  I'll sketch something out tomorrow, if you're interested in another, but no worries if I'm too late.




I'll allow seven....means i can throw more at ya


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 21, 2007)

dont forget to put your character "sheets" in the rogue's gallery! Please!


----------



## Hanuman47 (Jun 21, 2007)

Posted.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hanuman47 you have calculated your Hit Points in an unusual manner, can you explain why you used that method. 

It's not making any sense to me, I'm wondering why you didn't use 2d8.minroll(4) method to roll your HP's?

NarlethDrider: I'll post the completed version of my Satyr Marshal in the RG today.


----------



## Hanuman47 (Jun 21, 2007)

Very simple reason - it didn't occur to me to do it that way (not used to the nifty modifiers the dice roller includes).  And I just realized there was a flaw in my thinking - my method gives a range of 6-8, not 4-8 (If I was going to do it that way, I should have used d5+3).  Oops, back to Invisible Castle to do it right.

edit:  Corrected hp posted in Rogue's Gallery (but I rolled a few less, darn it!).


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2007)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> dont forget to put your character "sheets" in the rogue's gallery! Please!




Posted, and added in saves, final feat, languages and last of the equipment.

Just need to add background and personality, I think.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2007)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Cast of Characters:
> 
> Voadam: _Bugbear (psionic---does this make him blue?) barbarian/soulknife_[/B]




I think blues are something that happens specificaly to goblins, not goblinoids. But if you want him to be a somewhat shorter blue-hued barbarian I can go with that.  



> Blues are a subrace of goblins with an innate knack for psionics. A blue is often smaller than an average goblin, standing just about 3 feet tall and weighing about 40 pounds. Blues have noticeably blue-tinged skin, and their eyes are less dull than those of a common goblin. Otherwise, they resemble their kin. They generally dress in short leather robes, dyed black.


----------



## Drerek (Jun 26, 2007)

So, are we ready to go?


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry that took so long to post, RL hit me and I have been spending my weekend and last few nights fixing my car.  All done now.  All I need to do is post spells and I believe I am finished.  Though I could have missed something.


----------



## Hanuman47 (Jun 28, 2007)

Anything happening with this game?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey guys, I hadnt fergotten ya----i was sick & out of work earlier this week & I am just ketchin' up----I'll get us goin tomorrow


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 30, 2007)

I will be out from Jul 6 - about the 21 as I will be moving and they will not have the internet up for a bit. I may be able to catch a moment at work from time to time. I will be able to post basic posts, but 15 min here and there just isn't enough time for detailed posts.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jul 2, 2007)

We still on for this?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 3, 2007)

Guys just bear with me, real life/work is overwhelming at the moment----but, with tomorrow off, I'll get the chance to finish up some artwork for the game

Anywho, we will be starting in Xen'drik, some 50 miles (or so) from stormreach in a complex that seems more populated than it was suppose to be in a quest to obtain a strange dragonshard----so be prepared to fight & have fun, killl critters, rescue damsels, etc...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 3, 2007)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Guys just bear with me, real life/work is overwhelming at the moment----but, with tomorrow off, I'll get the chance to finish up some artwork for the game
> 
> Anywho, we will be starting in Xen'drik, some 50 miles (or so) from stormreach in a complex that seems more populated than it was suppose to be in a quest to obtain a strange dragonshard----so be prepared to fight & have fun, killl critters, rescue damsels, etc...



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Drerek (Jul 16, 2007)

Any updates?

Not trying to rush, just curious.


----------



## Hanuman47 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have to say, though, that I've been in a lot of game where the GM disappeared right after the game started.  This is the first time I've seen one disappear before the game even got off the ground.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 20, 2007)

actually, i've been in doctor's care & away from work which is the only place i have pc access at---again i've had to catch up on work & I'm worn out

this game will be going, it just wont start till monday mornin----much mayhem will take place in a temple in the jungles of Xen'drik


----------



## Hanuman47 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ah, good to have you back, NarlethDrider!  Sorry to hear about the medical problems.  I'll be watching for an update Monday, then.


----------



## Drerek (Jul 20, 2007)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> work which is the only place i have pc access at



If it wasn't for work, I'd have no time to play on the internet.


----------

